
Nintendo shares plummet after it points out it doesn't make Pokémon Go - andygambles
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jul/25/pokemon-go-nintendo-shares-tokyo-stock-exchange-niantic
======
dpflan
Perhaps not the best example of "irrational exuberance", but it does indicate
the power of brand, the evolution of the videogame industry and console
market, Nintendo's business decisions, and investors looking for value.

\- Irrational Exuberance - the term:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irrational_exuberance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irrational_exuberance)

\- Irrational Exuberance - the book summarizes instances of irrational market
events throughout history -
[http://irrationalexuberance.com/main.html?src=%2F](http://irrationalexuberance.com/main.html?src=%2F)

